# b14 seats



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Anyone know if b14 seats bolt right in to a b13 without any problems. My seats are shot, and i found some b14 seats in great shape. Just wanted to make sure they'll fit before i buy them. Thanks...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

They should bolt right in...but you will need to swap the seatbelt parts from the B13 seats to the B14 seats.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Thanks... One more ? does the b14 sentra have front motorized seat belts like the 4 door b13...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nope.....


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Thanks again bro you've been a big help.


----------

